# MAC - Euristocrats - March 08



## lara (Feb 10, 2008)

Place all your *Euristocrats* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Euristocrats* discussion thread when it becomes available. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post.


----------



## summerjoy (Mar 30, 2008)

Left lipstick Charismatic, right one London Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if charismatic is really at this LE I am not sure, but yesterday charismatic was side by side by the euristocrats lipsticks and the Macine doesn`t know why, but  I although take the lipstick with me :-D


----------



## bartp (Apr 1, 2008)

it's Saint Germain (perfect baby pink with excellent coverage ! ) and Barcelona Red


----------



## ka-ron (Apr 2, 2008)

my cam died, so I took this with my mobile's cam..
I think cockney and london life are a bit off..


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 4, 2008)

These would have been up sooner but my husband just HAD to get a virus on our computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways here are my swatches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Display with flash:





Without flash:





I'm about NC35 for reference:













I was very pleased with the collection as a whole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may want to pick up a few more! This is what I ended up getting!






More pix to come very soon! These took awhile to crop, resize, etc. Stay tuned.

Edit:

Here's some macros!


----------



## katskii (Apr 5, 2008)

l-r: neon orange, going dutch, ramblas red, naked paris
patisserie, cockney, bombshell, barcelona red
costa chic, rud d'bois, fast play
milan mode, saint germaine, 
london life






l-r: neon orange, going dutch, ramblas red, naked paris
patisserie, cockney, bombshell, barcelona red
costa chic, rud d'bois, fast play






costa chic, rud d'bois
milan mode, saint germaine, 
full fuschia, london life


----------



## Padmita (Apr 5, 2008)

Patisserie and Costa Chic:


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 5, 2008)

Saint Germain - with flash -




Without flash




Up-close




Swatch on NC30 skin 




Comparison on paper:




Left to right - Saint Germain, Scanty, Pink Noveau, Bombshell

Costa chic & Going Dutch swatches to come...


----------



## Hipona (Apr 5, 2008)

Ramblas Red (Amplified creme) on NW20


----------



## lara (Apr 5, 2008)

*Bombshell *on unlined lips.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

COSTA CHIC - gorgeous coral colour.. i cant wait to wear this in summer when i have a nice tan






 on NW20 skin -  unlined lips


----------



## mmc5 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine arrived y'day. Unfortunately the light wasn't good today (a cloudy/rainy day in Scotland!), but I haven't played around with the colours, just left them natural and they turned out alright-ish (maybe a little darker than real life in some cases). 

ALL CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 8, 2008)

swatches of costa chic compared to sandy b and utterly frivolous.
sorry the pics r a little blurry i dont know how to work my boyfriends camera. 

in all photos l -r: costa chic, sandy b, utterly frivolous





















costa chic





sandy b





utterly frivolous


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a swatch of saint germain from euristocrats copared to melrose mood from Heatherette (click image to enlarge)ignore my corned beef skin!!







left to right= melrose mood, saint germain in both photos


----------



## Mien (Apr 9, 2008)

Costa Chic (Frost)





Going Ducth (Frost)





Barcelona Red (Frost)





Rue d'Bois (Lustre)


----------



## paopao (Apr 10, 2008)

Ramblas Red and Going Dutch.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 10, 2008)

Milan Mode 












The colour looks a lot brighter than it does in the last photo.


----------



## Mien (Apr 16, 2008)

Costa Chic looks more orange in the pic than it is IRL.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Apr 17, 2008)

From L to R: Rue D'Bois, London Life, Fast Play, and Naked Paris




Rue D'Bois




London Life




Fast Play




Naked Paris




Swatched on NC-15 skin T to B: Rue D'Bois, London Life, Fast Play, and Naked Paris


----------



## delic1999 (Apr 18, 2008)

This is a beautiful natural pink shade that looks great on my very pale skin!


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 24, 2008)

Barcelona Red: "Frosty Deep Coral"


----------



## Moxy (May 27, 2008)

I've noticed there's plenty of London life lipstick's pictures and swatches on hands, but no one has posted a swatch on their lips so I thought I'd do it in case there are girls who are still not convinced (they are perm so it might be of help).





















The first two are way more accurate than the last two, I seriously hate my camera. It's a nice deep red, not washed-out like it would seem on last two photos. I love it!


----------

